# I have a question



## koolfool (Jan 12, 2013)

Hello again everyone. I have a quick question for everyone. I am currently using a Yamaha HTR-5650 receiver. I am looking at replacing it with either a Denon AVR-2312(2313) or an Onkyo TX-NR709. I am using Athena point 5 MKII speakers. My question is will I be blown away by the new receiver or will the effect be a little more subtle? The reason I ask is I "like" the Yamaha I have now. I recently purchased a new 3Dtv and blu-ray so I need the HDMI inputs that the Yamaha doesn't have. I am wondering if the units I have selected are overkill or are they worth the extra money? Should I be looking at perhaps the AVR-1912 or a TX-NR515? I am not much of an audiophile but I certainly enjoy a good surround system. Any feedback would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

What is your budget for receiver $500?
Looking at a4l 709 for $429 

http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...Channel-3-D-Ready-Network-A/V-Receiver/1.html


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

I think either of those units would suit your needs. If you are interested in Airplay, you would have to pick the Denon. Otherwise, I would personally opt fot the 709 - I own the 809 and it has been a great unit for me so far.


----------



## koolfool (Jan 12, 2013)

Yes, my budget is $500 and I will be buying from a4less. I guess my main question is am is going to notice a big difference from my Yamaha to either the Denon or the onkyo? Perhaps that isn't a fair question. It may be too objective. I just thought I would through it out there. Thanks!


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

Is your question about features and convenience, or about how they will sound? If it is about how they will sound, well, there are multiple debates about that around here. If I may be so bold as to summarize, the majority seems to agree that as long as the AVR has plenty of power for the speakers it is driving, it is doubtful you will be able to hear a difference. There are some who claim that they can, if so it is probably only a few with highly trained ears under very controlled listening conditions. In other words, if there is a difference it will be _very_ small.

So it is probably more worthwhile to think in terms of features and convenience and make a choice that way. That is my opinion anyway.

Best of luck!:sn:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Because your current Yamaha does not have any sort of room correction EQ you will most defiantly hear a difference if you run it correctly on the Onkyo or the Denon. Room correction is possibly one of the best improvements in audio on todays receivers and makes a big difference.


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

tonyvdb said:


> Because your current Yamaha does not have any sort of room correction EQ you will most defiantly hear a difference if you run it correctly on the Onkyo or the Denon. Room correction is possibly one of the best improvements in audio on todays receivers and makes a big difference.


Absolutely, and thanks for the clarification. Feature capabilities of different receiver models is not my strong point. Ability to perform room correction is a huge plus, one you will hear and appreciate!:T


----------



## koolfool (Jan 12, 2013)

Thanks for the replies folks. I feel better.


----------

